# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکلات و جَو مدرسه و تاثیرش روی شما

## hossenmgh

سلام
می خواستم بدونم جَو مدرسه ی شما چه طوریه؟؟؟
مثلا دانش آموزا با عوامل اجرایی مدرسه و والدین چه قدر با هم ، تو یه جهت اند؟؟؟
شاید شهر شما اصلا این جوری نباشه و برای تون خنده دار باشه ولی تو شهر ما اصلا با هم هم سو نیستن
مثلا همین امروز گفتن برنامه عوض شده و دبیر فیزیک اومد و گفت الان با من دارین ، من گفتم جلسه ی بعدی امتحانه و امتحانش رو هم گرفت :Yahoo (21): 
ما هم هرچی گفتیم ، هیچی (نرود میخ آهنی در سنگ)
یه ماه اول سال ما دبیر زبان نداشتیم :Yahoo (21): 
بعضی از والدین هم با پرسنل مدرسه کلاً مخالف اند و می خوان هر جور شده اونا رو تخریب کنن :Yahoo (21): 
همه ی اینا به ضرر داش آموزه  :Yahoo (21): 
می خواستم بدونم از این چیزا تو مدرسه ی شما هم وجود داره؟؟؟چون شنیدم مدرسه های یزد اصلا این طور نیست
تازه ما بهترین مدرسه ی شهر هم هستیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Tzar

مدرسه ما عالیه یعنی: )))
همه چی در همه... مدیر با معلم رابطش خوب نی چه برسه با والدین! 
هفته پیش رفتم گفتم که وقت بده بریم واسه کنکور بخونیم! گفت: آر  یو کدینیگ می ؟؟: )))تا 15براتون امتحان گذاشتم باید بیاید. 
الان هر روز زنگ میزنه پاشو بیا مدرسه ،اخراجت می کنم. -_-

----------

